# Newbie needs a little help.



## ta3ff (Dec 17, 2007)

The car is a 2000 Maxima, about a week ago it died on me in a fast food drive-thru. Well, it will stay on if I give it gas, it'll die at idle. 

Changed the fuel pump, same problem. Where is the fuel filter on a 2000?

Could it be some sensor that went bad?

I know I sound like a totally newbie, and I am with Nissan's. I'm usually working on my Camaro.

Thanks


----------

